# Banana Wine: Use Frozen Bananas?



## cfmiller (Jan 21, 2012)

Interested in making a banana wine, not only because I've heard it's good, but for the simple reason of cost and ease. I eat a lot of bananas, but often don't get to all of the bunch before they decline. I freeze a lot for banana bread and banana cake (in their peels--the peels turn black but they bananas inside are just fine), but some still go to waste.

Can I use these for wine? This would inspire me to sock more away if so.


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes you can, actually it is better to freeze your fruit before making wine with it because freezing it helps in breaking it down which will extract more juice. Let me know who this comes out. I never made banana .


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 21, 2012)

If I keep agreeing with Julie I may be in trouble, [with my WIFE] But I keep Banana's in the freezer & add to many wines to add body. My B S Peach is Banana, Strawberry, Peach! The banana's add body & I think help feed the yeast. Roy


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2012)

FTC Wines said:


> If I keep agreeing with Julie I may be in trouble, [with my WIFE] But I keep Banana's in the freezer & add to many wines to add body. My B S Peach is Banana, Strawberry, Peach! The banana's add body & I think help feed the yeast. Roy



Well you know what they say about great mines


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 21, 2012)

Ditto Julie & congrats on 4,000 posts!


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2012)

Why thank you, it was nice making my 4000th post about us have great mines!

Oh forgot, just don't tell the wife she will never know that you agree with another woman


----------



## cfmiller (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks folks, and especially Julie, who always seems to be around to answer my questions!


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2012)

lol, cf, for some reason i just happen to come on when you ask a question


----------



## Sirs (Jan 21, 2012)

Julie said:


> Why thank you, it was nice making my 4000th post about us have great mines!
> 
> Oh forgot, just don't tell the wife she will never know that you agree with another woman



What kind of mine is it your talking about Julie like a land mine or like a gold mine???


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2012)

Sirs said:


> What kind of mine is it your talking about Julie like a land mine or like a gold mine???



Why gold minie, Eddie. And if you keep sticking up for Mike, I might start thinking land mine


----------



## Sirs (Jan 23, 2012)

well us guys gotta do something to help each other out at times


----------



## Lurker (Jan 23, 2012)

FTC Wines said:


> If I keep agreeing with Julie I may be in trouble, [with my WIFE] But I keep Banana's in the freezer & add to many wines to add body. My B S Peach is Banana, Strawberry, Peach! The banana's add body & I think help feed the yeast. Roy


FTC, From your post, you put the bananas in the primary. I've done it after racking a couple of times. How much banana do you use. I get a little taste of banana sometime when I don't want it, Maybe in the primary that won't happen. How many do you use and do you use real ripe ones like me.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 23, 2012)

I use 1 lg. ripe banana [not overly ripe cut into slices & dumped in the primary], 2 lbs. strawberries to 8 lbs. of peaches to make my B.S.Peach Wine this is a 2 gal. batch. I used to use 6 lbs. but I kicked it up to 8 later this summer, trying to increase the peach flavor without using an F-pac. I rarely use more than 1 per 2 gals. i do put all the fruit in a fine straining bag & squeeze it 1-2 a day in primary. hope that helps, Roy FightingTown Creek Wines


----------

